# Happy Fire Birthmas to me!!!



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got back from Jamaica today and my best friend surprised me with a Fire     I was expecting a Fire fom my daughter and daughter in law.

I have done the basics registered to my account, downloaded WWF and streamed a movie. So far I am in love!!!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That's awesome, what a great gift! Enjoy it, I love mine!


----------



## adoreclaire (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow Happy Birthday! Your birthday is so close to Christmas. 
Congrats on your device! It really is very lovely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I just got back from Jamaica today and my best friend surprised me with a Fire    I was expecting a Fire fom my daughter and daughter in law.
> 
> I have done the basics registered to my account, downloaded WWF and streamed a movie. So far I am in love!!!


Woohoo, maybe you'll end up with two! Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I love celebration posts.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Hurray!  I'm looking for a new friend...what's your friends name?  LOL    I think she is a keeper and so is the Fire!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

@Teri- Yes she is a keeper.

@Betsy - I should be so lucky but my d aughter informed me there will not be another Fire looking for a home this week


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy -- I love mine too!


----------

